# OT: Tracy McGrady on Darfur



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *BASKETBALL, WAR, AND HELPING KIDS IN AFRICA*
> by Tracy McGrady and John Prendergast
> 
> Sometimes when we hear about war and famine in Africa, our instinct is to turn away. Maybe it is too much. Maybe we have our own problems or think the problems in America need to be solved first.
> ...


Full post (with video)


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

I wish he would visit the NBA hoops more often.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Wow, I thought no one would criticize him in this thread, but there you go...


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I certainly for one appreciate the thing he does over there. However, why didn't espn make this article back in October 2007? This is kind of late no? I think we should invest more in Africa than middle east.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Tracy McGrady's 3 Points Premieres*
> 
> Over time, McGrady adapts to the realities on the ground. Counseled and accompanied by Prendergast and Sudanese human rights activist Omer Ismail, he demonstrates a sincere willingness to be educated on the situation, and asks smart questions. If the Janjaweed are such a small minority, how do they manage to exert so much brutal force on a much larger population?
> 
> ...


You can see the documentary here, if you live in the US.


----------

